# Citadel Catalogue 2010



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

So now You can pre-order the nice new GW buy-me-now-mini-catalogue 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=&prodId=prod770030a


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

_Oh goodie another book crammed full of pictures taken straight from the box fronts._

Bring back the good ol days, when you could see pictures of every part in production that year and actually order them. Mumble mumble........


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

i wish they would bring back the component's list, i'm having a hard time finding mega nobs with twin shootas, there not even on there website anymore.
and if you want do do head swaps on warboss's and what nots you have to buy the whole kit, 
SUCKS!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

How much is that? £12? 


Fuck off am I buying that.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I can get a catalogue from argos for less


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I can get a catalogue from argos for less


Yes but the argos catalogue doesn't include warhammer does it :wink:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I can never quite get my head around the point of this, a catalogue in retail terms is a portable shop window for your customers and as such shouldnt cost them anything, the cost of producing a thing would be worked into the cost of the products you are selling in the catalogue, charging for a catalogue would be like charging admission fee to browse the shelves in a GW store or a pay per view website. Who is buying these things year in year out to cause GW to produce them ? I think Leeds store has one on the shelf and its likely been there since it replaced the 2008 edition. 
Back in the days before the interwebnetthingy and before they got rid of the bitz service i could see the point of these things( i have several and paid for none of them), but not now, waste of paper and ink and money and time,they could have been printing the DE codex instead of this carp.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Catpain Rich said:


> Yes but the argos catalogue doesn't include warhammer does it :wink:


Yes it does! It sells the starter sets


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Yes it does! It sells the starter sets


ZOMG No way! Do they sell them at lower prices?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The catalogs were worthwhile when you could see every sprue and every bit, and actually included some hobby tips, showcased paint schemes not in the Codecies, had lots of conversion ideas, etc. But a picture of every model GW makes for $20 seems... retarded. Since there's no hobby information in there, I'm not sure where they get off selling these things.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Catpain Rich said:


> Yes but the argos catalogue doesn't include warhammer does it


you make that sound like a bad thing.

and at least argos catalogues include prices, I remember the last GW one I brought didn't


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Catpain Rich said:


> ZOMG No way! Do they sell them at lower prices?


Yes! £40 I think. Or it might be £50... Normal price.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I have oneof these from 2005 (got it for reallllllll cheap). It's just pictures of models. They're essentially asking you to pay $24 on advertisements. As if Warhammer wasn't expensive enough...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Why should I but this when I can just go to the GW website?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

I never quite understood why these cost money. It's like saying "yes I would like to pay you to tell me what I can get if I pay you!"

Hell, our LGS still has some from waaaay back (2002 or something) and I can imagine that's how it is most places. I'd like to know who buys this piece of waste.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Plus they go out of date in the blink of an Eye.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Plus they go out of date in the blink of an Eye.


EXACTLY!

Plus they usually have one in-store for viewing anyway...oh wait they call those shelves


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I think I still have Citadel Catalogues 1&2 and 3 somewhere. They were good at the time because they let you order anything even out of production models with the part numbers and everything. They didn't cost anything though, not sure why you'd pay for one. 

Aramoro


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

*citadel catalogue 2010 up for pre order*

dont know what sadder 15,5 euros for a catalogue or the people who are actualy thinking about getting this book (white dwarf?).


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

How do they actually count the year for the catalogue?
Is it the fiscal year or the actual year?
If its the fiscal year does this mean this catalogue is actually may 2009-may 2010 catalogue or do will they list stuff available after may 2010?

What Im getting at is will it maybe have some yet to be released stuff in it? Aka GK, DE etc?
If anyone gets this please tell


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

No no sneek previews in previous ones as far as I know.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

So it's actually a catalogue for stuff previously released only? This is kinda odd, who would want to pay 20 bucks for something you can get for free on the internet?? (I mean the GW site only)


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

DonFer said:


> So it's actually a catalogue for stuff previously released only? This is kinda odd, who would want to pay 20 bucks for something you can get for free on the internet?? (I mean the GW site only)


Exactly, its a piece of crap. I only know of one person to have bought it. And he's a bit slow...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Maybe he did not realize its not suitable arse wipe. (Far to shiney and the edges are sharp, )


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Viscount Vash said:


> Maybe he did not realize its not suitable arse wipe. (Far to shiney and the edges are sharp, )


For bog roll of that price, I think that it should be made out of friggin silk :laugh:


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

:laugh:

And they want to make money with it? No wonder some companies go bankrupt after moves like this one...


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> The catalogs were worthwhile when you could see every sprue and every bit


I'd consider getting the catalogue if this is were true of the upcoming one. As someone who doesn't have a lot of bits, I could use this as a handy reference to browse through for conversion ideas.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I used one in a store, once... when their internet was out. Okay, so it was 3 years old and looked pretty unused to me, but still.

There is, however, one bright side to this thing.

It's another reason that I'm utterly convinced the Sisters codex will not end up as a free PDF as GWs demonstrated utter greed would force them to put together something they can charge for


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

rasolyo said:


> I'd consider getting the catalogue if this is were true of the upcoming one. As someone who doesn't have a lot of bits, I could use this as a handy reference to browse through for conversion ideas.


I would seriously doubt that since GW's bitz service is no longer anything useful, its just an insult now


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I was given the last edition of the citadel catalog when I purchased some stuff from my LGS. The guy behind the counter just threw it t me and said, "enjoy." I told him to keep it as I didn't really need it and I was riding my motorcycle and would have been uncomfortable to carry. He replied, Damn, I can't even give them away. Your the 5th person to tell me to keep it." I told him it was because it is completely useless to anyone who can either use the internet or has good enough vision to look at the boxes on the shelves in front of them at the store. Two days later, I went back into the store were he physically forced me to take a copy or I wouldn't be allowed back in the store. So, I took it and put it in the circular file when I got home.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yea, seeing this item just baffles me. I mean the pages they posted online, the images are just the identical images they use for the e-store. Not a single thing looked different. The price isnt terrible, I think its like 22.50 CAD for 624 full colour pages. Its just....they are useless pages. 

Do people buy this? Is this the sort of thing so called "13yo newbies" will spend their allowances on? It just feels so pointless, and that actually creating and printing was itself a waste of money. Is this why they had a price hike? To afford a catalog with nothing different from the website?

I mean seriously, IKEA sends me catalogs! Big ones with lots of colours! For freee!!!


----------



## Pyro Stick (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow the catalogue has gone up £4 since i last bought one. No way am i buying this one. I would rather put that money towards a new army book or rulebook.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow... Am I really the only one on the whole site actually planing to get the catalogue???!? Srsly, its 624 pages for around 15€, thats great in my opinion...


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

but i can get those 624 pages online for free by taking around 1 hour of my own time and making my own catalogue


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i still have the empire collectors guide (second edition), i bought it years ago and it has pictures of the units, and sprues including prices ect, it also has pictures of other people's empire armies for inspiration (some rather nice ones too)

on a side note, has anyone insane enough to buy the white dwarf (like me) realised that they have stopped putting prices on the new releases for the past few months?

cheers

edd


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, the prices are gone from White Dwarf, what kind of bullshit is that? How am I now supposed to know how much money I need to take with me when I travel to Oulu or Tampere? And the website does just show the thrice damned pound if I am correct... Shit happened...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Doelago said:


> Yeah, the prices are gone from White Dwarf, what kind of bullshit is that?


and yet you want the catalog which if memory serves hasn't had prices in for a few years now.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Doelago said:


> And the website does just show the thrice damned pound if I am correct... Shit happened...


well you could start by using he Finland site which has everything priced in Euro's


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Yep... If you missed your chance to select your country the first time you visited the site, there's a country selector at the bottom of every page that'll send you back to the main one for your country. Toggle it to a euro country and you get prices in euros.

Of course, as we're talking about GW, this is not at all an improvement. Prices tend to be nice round numbers that are about 10-20% higher than the current exchange rate says they should be.


----------



## Entarion (Oct 25, 2009)

I am planning to buy it to but i am not sure yet. I think it should be for free or at half price at least.
I know that there are just pictures from GW site, but book is quite more comfortable for browsing. For example me: I really love looking on all those models for hours and just thinking about conversion ideas, painting schemes and so on. And catalogue is far more comfortable for me. When i read i am in bed and to have laptop is quite uncomfortable. Or i just suddenly want to look at some model and its faster to look at book than to start your PC. Thats the reason why i would by Citadel Catalogue 2010.


----------

